# Lizards



## Jason229 (Apr 4, 2020)

Anybody know how to get rid of these guys??


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That is an anole lizard. Sometimes referred to as a green anole, or green anole lizard.

They are very beneficial, since they feed on insects, such as crickets, grasshoppers, spiders and flies.

They are absolutely harmless to humans, but keep the insect population in your yard under control.

I would not want to get rid of them; in fact, I am very happy to see them around catching bugs...!

Why would you (or anyone) want to get rid of them?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah, they're great to have around, absolutely harmless.


----------

